
Ask HN: What do you use to backup your data / family photos? - sergiotapia
I have a ton of videos of my family, pictures I would regret losing. I also have a lot of books and documents on my desktop.<p>What do you use to manage backups? I&#x27;m looking for something that backs up everything, and also let&#x27;s me browse the backed up data in a browser or something.<p>Dropbox seems nice, but $100 is a little steep if I can find something a bit more inexpensive.<p>What do you use?
======
hashnsalt
Google Photos is great for unlimited videos/pictures, but it doesn't support
documents.

You could buy an external hard drive and hook it up to Lima
([https://meetlima.com/index.php?lang=en](https://meetlima.com/index.php?lang=en)).
That way, you can access your data from anywhere via a browser.

